
Show HN: Video Editor App for Dummies - 011-video
https://011.video/desktop.html
======
011-video
Free and without watermark - Progressive web app - Browsers supported :
Firefox, Chrome, Edge - Android version available - Features : Real time
drawing over video, easy subtitles, speech to stickers, external flow
capture... More : [https://011.video](https://011.video)

